# Tous les Matin du Monde....



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Recently a friend gave me a recording of the soundtrack from Tous les Matin du Monde. I don't listen to many sound tracks nor do I watch many movies BUT this music is incredible!!! This piece causes me to both want to let it move me (dance) and at the same time to sit perfectly still and feel it moving through me. Wow! If there can be serenity and peacefullness during a storm on the ocean this is how this music feels in me!!!






Viola da gamba is new for me though I heard Nima Ben David playing while surfing youtube. Her playing is fabulous.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

On the soundtrack is Jordi Savall, whose music I love.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Is the post that uninteresting?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Well I did listen, not sure exactly whats so great about it, but thats just me..


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Good!*

I prefer Arnold Schönberg however!

LOL

a bit baroque...

:tiphat:

Martin


----------

